# SD Card encryption Disaster & ICS



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everyone i need help what i did is for the 1st time encrypted my sd card on .181 but then fastbooted to stock with matts without decrypting my sd card so now i can't get to it, i tried going back to .181 but it's still saying it was ecnrypted by another device... i did save a nandroid but it's in the SD Card as well, is there another way to decrypt this? thanks


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wipe data and cache in stock recovery.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Wipe data and cache in stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Shoot! Thanks man im on the leaked ics .175 now and just finished customizing it... are you sure this will work do i need to flash back to .173
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope worked on my nexus

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

i Tried wiping from from the .175 leak in stock recovery... Failed


----------

